

Show HN: Domains most frequently appearing on the front page in the past 21 days - simonbrown
https://hackdomains.appspot.com

======
amarcus
Would be good to allow you to order by position on the front page as well as
total number of votes on the stories. It will allow you to see that even
though github is sitting at number one as the most on the front page, they
might only be averaging 4th or 5th place whereas something like BBC averages
top 2 on every one of their articles.

------
pdevr
Nice work. You may want to mention HackerNews in the site title so that non-HN
visitors will know what it is about - unless the omission was intentional.

------
junto
Somehow I find it satisfying that Techcrunch isn't number 1.

